# Hilfe! Radon Slide 150 9.0HD (2015) Tausch Lager



## tpattis (4. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne bei meinem Radon Slide 150 9.0HD (2015) alle Lager tauschen.
Laut Bike-Discount bräuchte ich folgende Teile:

Hauptlager bzw. Rockmount Lager: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-hauptlager-schraubensatz-slide-10349-630628 
Horstlink: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-sitzstrebe-horst-link-lager-schraubensatz-10366-630675
Sitzstrebe/Rockmount: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-sitzstrebe-lager-schraubensatz-slide-10364-630674
Dämpferschrauben: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-daempferschrauben-set-slide-10368-630651
Da es sich um Standardgrößen der Kugellager handelt, möchte ich diese alleine tauschen. Kann mir jemand mit Teilenummern bzw. Größen der o.g. Lager weiterhelfen bzw. weiterhelfen, welche Marken für den Austausch geeignet sind bzw. welche nicht geeignet sind für den Einsatz am Mountainbike? 

Danke und Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2019)

Also die Schrauben und Bolzen brauchst du nicht zu ersetzen sofern es keine offensichtlichen Beschädigungen gibt.
Wegen den Lagergrössen musst du mal den Thread hier durchlesen, irgendwo steht das da: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-hinterbau-lager-wartung.512874/page-8
Neue Lager sind von SKF ganz gut, aber auch da würde ich die Schutzdichtung mit nem Cuttermesser aushebeln und dann richtig Fett rein, da wird oft auch bei neuen Lagern gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tpattis (8. Januar 2019)

Hallo Hubert,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort und den super Link. Nur damit ich nicht falsch bestelle und sicher gehen kann. Für den Lagertausch an meinem Radon Slide 150 9.0 HD brauche folgende Lager, richtig?

2 x 61803 2RS (17x26x5mm) 
6 x 698 2RS (8x19x6mm)
Danke und Gruß

Thomas


----------



## yoger83 (8. Januar 2019)

Also wegen der Lagergrößen, würde ich lieber nochmal bei Radon anfragen.
Ich habe bei meinem Slide 130 letztes Jahr die Lager gewechselt und da waren es andere Größen.
Die in dem folgenden Links hatte ich genommen:
https://www.bike24.de/p1174599.html
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=174583;menu=1000,4,326

Die sind zwar bissl teurer, haben aber auch Vorteile (90% Fettfüllung, "Vollkugelig" etc).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2019)

tpattis schrieb:


> Hallo Hubert,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort und den super Link. Nur damit ich nicht falsch bestelle und sicher gehen kann. Für den Lagertausch an meinem Radon Slide 150 9.0 HD brauche folgende Lager, richtig?
> 
> ...



Jenau, vielleicht kann @Uli oder Andi was dazu sagen ?


----------

